# Сколиоз и мировая слава



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

Для поддержания боевого духа сколиотиков, решила открыть тему, и порассуждать, как сколиоз влияет на мировую славу, ну, или слава на сколиз? )
Пока интернет гудит, обсуждая стринги Мадонны, мы с дочкой восхищались атлетическим сложением поп-дивы, но заметили, что у нее ничего-себе сколиозец имеется... Вот это да! Ничто не может человеку помешать стать тем, кем он должен стать!




Лучше быть известным и счастливым, чем бедным и больным


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

Ого, куда забросили... ну, так не интересно - никто не увидит, не прочтет, не успокоит свою душу, а так и пойдет в хозмаг за мылом и веревкой... э-эх!


----------



## lann (14 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> заметили, что у нее ничего-себе сколиозец имеется... Вот это да! Ничто не может человеку помешать стать тем, кем он должен стать!


Где ничего-себе сколиозец?


А утешаться можно чем угодно


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

lann написал(а):


> Где ничего-себе сколиозец?
> Посмотреть вложение 24216
> 
> А утешаться можно чем угодно


внимательно смотрите видео. S-образный правосторонний, в фотошопе я тоже могу что угодно нарисовать.

Западание левой лопатки, складка на талии справа хорошо закачена мышцами. На данном фото модель приняла такую позу, при которой она сознательно "распрямила" дуги (правостороннюю грудную, и левостороннюю поясничную). Такие дела


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> внимательно смотрите видео. S-образный правосторонний, в фотошопе я тоже могу что угодно нарисовать.
> 
> Западание левой лопатки, складка на талии справа хорошо закачена мышцами. На данном фото модель приняла такую позу, при которой она сознательно "распрямила" дуги (правостороннюю грудную, и левостороннюю поясничную). Такие дела


Не меньше 40 гр. в грудном, и около 25-30 в поясничном. Интересно, что скажут специалисты нашего форума?


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

lann написал(а):


> Где ничего-себе сколиозец?
> Посмотреть вложение 24216
> А утешаться можно чем угодно


 
Я не знаю чем Вы утешаетесь, дорогая, но мой опыт рисования обнаженной модели, еще ни разу мня не подвел. Кстати, мой муж, с мухинской школой рисунка, сказал тоже самое. Аривидерчи!


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

кстати, хорошо видно здесь:





 
и ассиметрию талии, и выпирание ребер спереди. Потрясающая женщина!


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Вот только пока не решил, на форуме это выкладывать или свой сайт делать...


здесь есть темка обмена опытом, кстати, там "моя Мадонна" и висит: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11091/#post-127707


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> А стринги Мадонны - это супер!!!


я тоже так думаю) и стринги, и Мадонна - усе супер-пупер!


----------



## kowboyx (14 Дек 2012)

Спасибо за Мадонну и её сколиоз!


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Спасибо за Мадонну и её сколиоз!


а что, тоже не согласны? эх, не с кем поспорить))


----------



## kowboyx (14 Дек 2012)

Судить не берусь, не очень видно. Но вполне допускаю такое в принципе.


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Судить не берусь, не очень видно. Но вполне допускаю такое в принципе.


еще фото ее дочери в корсете откопала. теперь понимаю - наследственный  Но дефки молодцы! круты обе)


(модераторам: фотки на Ваш сайт иначе, как через ссылку, не вставляются)


----------

